#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Invalid Character value for cast specification

## Crazy4you

Hi All,

Please help me that why I am getting this error. I have connection excel file with Access Database 2003. When i change the particular cell value then file will update as per the new value in cell. But with particular name its giving me error which is mentioned in subject line. 

First my question why i am getting this error?
Second how we can fix it? 

this is complete error. [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Invalid Character value for cast specification in column 'Efficiency'

----------


## ranman256

well , does it contain an invalid character?

----------


## Crazy4you

so how can i found that character value in that filed.

----------


## alansidman

Does this help?

https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...-specification

----------


## Crazy4you

Thanks for the reply, 
I have tried to find it on google. but i did not find any solution. May be I am new that's why its little difficult to me. When i change the cell value with "Claims-I" then my connection works properly but when i change the Value with "HMI New Business" then it gives me mentioned error. my excel file have connection with access 2003. If you require more details to resolve this issue please tell me.

----------


## alansidman

crossposted at:http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/microso...ification.html

Your post does not comply with Rule 8 of our Forum RULES. *Do not crosspost your question on multiple forums without including links here to the other threads on other forums*.  

Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. The last thing you want to do is waste people's time working on an issue you have already resolved elsewhere.  We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser) to the cross-post. 

Expect cross-posted questions without a link to be closed and a message will be posted by the moderator explaining why. We are here to help so help us to help you!

Read this to understand why we ask you to do this, and then please edit your first post to include links to any and all cross-posts in any other forums (not just this site).

----------

